# Coshocton, OH - #1037 F B&T



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14782819

This dog was picked up on CR 425. She was very skinny, but is putting on weight now. She will be available for adoption on 10-3 if no one reclaims her. She is Blk/tan. My Contact InfoCoshocton County Animal Shelter 
coshocton, oh 
(740) 622-9741


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

She looks so confused and lost. How sad.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Lovely girl!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone local that can evaluate her?


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw she looks so sad, scared, & lonely


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i was surprised, her petfinder link is still active. she became "available" six days ago. says she's b&t but looks kinda sable to me. bless her heart.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

her petfinder link now says "adopted".


----------

